# Normen auf aktualtität prüfen



## jora (23 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem meine Norm-Datenbank auf eine Größe gewachsen ist, die man nicht mehr so einfach überschauen kann, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einer einfachen und zahlbaren Lösung, zur Überwachung der Normen auf aktualität. 
Ich habe bereits zwei Möglichkeiten gefunden, welche ich für unpraktisch empfinde. Der Normen-Checker von den (Aus-)Beuth(ern) ist erwartungsgemäß etwas teuer - oder hat jmd damit bereits Erfahrungen gemacht und kann von gigantischen Funktionen schwärmen, die den Preis rechtfertigen?
Die zweite Möglichkeit, die mir bekannt ist, ist über die Normendatenbank vom Safexpert. Hier finde ich es überaus störend, das man nur die Normen, die in der MRL harmonisiert sind prüfen kann, oder habe ich da nur was falsch verstanden/bedient?

Wie prüft ihr die Normen auf aktualität?
Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten wie die, die ich gefunden habe? 
Ach ja, nen Student/Azubi will ich nicht alle Monate die Normen bei Beuth eingeben lassen - also kenn ich doch 3 Möglichkeiten 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Tommi (23 Februar 2012)

Hallo Alex,

mit Safexpert hast Du recht.

Dir bleibt wohl nur ein Weg mit Kosten und Mühe
und Hilfe des Forums.

Vielleicht ein Thread "Aktuelle Normen" .

Gruß
Tommi

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## ExGuide (23 Februar 2012)

Ich will keine Schleichwerbung machen, wenn nicht i.O., bitte löschen. Aber die ATEX-Normen gibt es mir, auch ohne Registrierung...
  Und hier das Ex-Forum


----------



## jora (24 Februar 2012)

ExGuide schrieb:


> Und hier das Ex-Forum



Schon mal nen sehr guter Link!

Aber ich glaube nicht, das ein Sammelthreat die Lösung ist. Bei wenigen Normen ist das sicherlich hilfreich, doch wenn man bei 50+ ist, wird es trotzem sehr viel Arbeit...

Ich hatte auch eine Lösung gehofft, mit der ich eine richtige Datenbank verwalten kann - vlt auch mit Stichwortsuche - und Richtlinienübergreifend abfragen kann. Ach ja, sind Wünsche nicht was tolles... :evil:


----------

